# convert any ordinary car to PHEV in 1 day



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

I have successfully converted a ordinary car(a VW) into a plugin hybrid electric vehicle with 50 miles drive range and 50 miles/h speed using two 96V 80AH lithium battery installed in the car trunk. The conversion procedure is very simple and does not change the original car's gas power system at all. You can drive your car using gas as usual but you can always switch to electric drive any time you want. I already have patent protection and would like partners to join me in this project to make every car driving in city emission free. If interested contact me at fongluk63.com or leave voice message at 1-510 864 4088


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

lukdiy said:


> I have successfully converted a ordinary car(a VW) into a plugin hybrid electric vehicle with 50 miles drive range and 50 miles/h speed using two 96V 80AH lithium battery installed in the car trunk. The conversion procedure is very simple and does not change the original car's gas power system at all. You can drive your car using gas as usual but you can always switch to electric drive any time you want. I already have patent protection and would like partners to join me in this project to make every car driving in city emission free. If interested contact me at fongluk63.com or leave voice message at 1-510 864 4088


You are wrong on several accounts, this is a complete failure, and I'll tell you why after you provide the details of your conversion kit.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

If you want to generate some interest in your project, you may want to do more than use this forum as a place to put an ad. When you post something and request that replies be sent to an email, it indicates that you have little interest in communicating with a community that is all about electric projects such as yours. This community will know if your project makes sense, and we can offer good information to help make your project better. Who knows, maybe your project is a worthwhile investment to get involved with? If we can't see what your project is or communicate with you here on the forum, we will never know.


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

evmetro said:


> If you want to generate some interest in your project, you may want to do more than use this forum as a place to put an ad. When you post something and request that replies be sent to an email, it indicates that you have little interest in communicating with a community that is all about electric projects such as yours. This community will know if your project makes sense, and we can offer good information to help make your project better. Who knows, maybe your project is a worthwhile investment to get involved with? If we can't see what your project is or communicate with you here on the forum, we will never know.


Thanks for the advise. I am a new member and first time creating a Thread. Could you advise me how remedy it ?


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

dcb said:


> You are wrong on several accounts, this is a complete failure, and I'll tell you why after you provide the details of your conversion kit.


Thanks for the interest. I already have the car running on the road and can set up demo for people can be of help and really interested in the project. 
I do not need funding but I need expertise in setting up installation chain and sales channel. To cut cost I also need low cost and high quality lithium battery supply source.
Personally I think this is the viable solution for in city car emission pollution because you can not force every people to buy a new PHEV but if we can offer a low cost product to make their car be able to use electric in city drive and still keep their original car's performance and preferred features, I think many people would buy it. If we can make the cost low enough so people can recover their investment within 2 years by fuel cost saving, we can drastically reduce the car emission pollution in most cities.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

lukdiy said:


> Could you advise me how remedy it ?


ask a moderator (i.e. duncan) to remove all your crossposts,
leave the solicitiations in the "for sale" section.
back up *ALL* your claims.

This is a technical forum, not a place to grub for money or spam. 

You have not provided any technical details, that is all most people will measure it by, not "your word", but actual design and testing, otherwise they would be idiots. Do you think we are idiots?

Aren't you curious why your proposal is a fantastic failure? Post the installation manual and I'll show you.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Lukdiy

I asked you for some more information - no reply yet
Please get back to us with some technical details or I will assume that you are just spamming us and take the appropriate action

If you have patent protection then you know that you can tell us all about it as any information is already "public domain"


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

lukdiy said:


> I already have the car running on the road and can set up demo for people can be of help and really interested in the project.


 Where is the car located?


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

Duncan said:


> Hi Lukdiy
> 
> I asked you for some more information - no reply yet
> Please get back to us with some technical details or I will assume that you are just spamming us and take the appropriate action
> ...


Sorry, I am a new member and first time creating a Thread ever. I do not know the rules and may have post my thread in the wrong place. 
I have not seen your request of more information, but if just by not replying of your request in less than one day, you are assuming me spamming you that will be very unjust. I just tell people that I have made a product and would like to give a demo to people really interest in it. I may have put my Thread in the wrong place but not in anyway spamming any people. a product demo is the ultimate prove of the product capability no in anyway spamming any one.
I am a new member, so please tell me the rules or where in the web site I can see the rules so I can do accordingly.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

That doesn't sound like technical details on your project to me...

I amend my previous offer, I *might* tell you what is wrong with your proposal if you stop screwing around, before you cost investors and clients hundreds of thousands , or I might charge you for the information. Either way, you had plenty of notice that there is a major issue, and you are liable.


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

ken will said:


> Where is the car located?


I have built and tested the first demo car overseas. I plan to have one demo car in sanfrancisco and one in LA as soon as possible. I am looking for people who has space and know how to do the installation and have interest in promoting the product.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

lukdiy said:


> Sorry, I am a new member and first time creating a Thread ever. I do not know the rules and may have post my thread in the wrong place.
> I have not seen your request of more information, but if just by not replying of your request in less than one day, you are assuming me spamming you that will be very unjust. I just tell people that I have made a product and would like to give a demo to people really interest in it. I may have put my Thread in the wrong place but not in anyway spamming any people. a product demo is the ultimate prove of the product capability no in anyway spamming any one.
> I am a new member, so please tell me the rules or where in the web site I can see the rules so I can do accordingly.


As far as this is concerned the "Rules" are "tell us some more about this car" or I will assume from your cryptic remarks and behavior that you are trying to spam our forum

You have converted a "normal" IC car
Motors?
Controllers?
Drive system?


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

dcb said:


> That doesn't sound like technical details on your project to me...
> 
> I amend my previous offer, I *might* tell you what is wrong with your proposal if you stop screwing around, before you cost investors and clients hundreds of thousands , or I might charge you for the information. Either way, you had plenty of notice that there is a major issue, and you are liable.


I sincerely thank you for your comments. In your opinion that my product is too good to be true and must be a scam and I can have investors and clients sent me hundreds of thousands dollars without even my asking. Your really think my product is that good? I think it is too good to be true. Really no hard feelings, If Thomas Edision announced his inventions over the internet at his time would also be certianly seen as scams. But your worry to is too much. I do not think that any people will be idiot enaugh to buy a car over the internet without even seeing the car and have a test drive in it.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

lol, at least you didn't go with tesla, but edison is close enough.

No, sadly, I think you cobbled some hub motors on a car, and are ignorant about pretty much anything beyond that.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

lukdiy said:


> I sincerely thank you for your comments. In your opinion that my product is too good to be true and must be a scam and I can have investors and clients sent me hundreds of thousands dollars without even my asking. Your really think my product is that good? I think it is too good to be true. Really no hard feelings, If Thomas Edision announced his inventions over the internet at his time would also be certianly seen as scams. But your worry to is too much. I do not think that any people will be idiot enaugh to buy a car over the internet without even seeing the car and have a test drive in it.


Likdiy, After reading your posts your syntax makes me wonder if you are the same guy that calls me just as I am sitting down for my evening meal.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

dcb said:


> lol, at least you didn't go with tesla, but edison is close enough.
> 
> No, sadly, I think you cobbled some hub motors on a car, and are ignorant about pretty much anything beyond that.



You think?

Me I think he has put some batteries in the boot and not coupled them to anything
Then he sits in his garage and makes brum brum noises


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

ken will said:


> Where is the car located?


I will try to get ready for demos in about 2 months in LA and SF. I will announce the place and time when I am ready.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

lukdiy said:


> I will try to get ready for demos in about 2 months in LA and SF. I will announce the place and time when I am ready.


So far you have given me no reason not to ban you as a spammer

Come back when you have got something to show us or to talk about

I will give you one more day


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

I propose lukdiy posts 3 pictures of his car, to include at least the drive motor arrangement, installed battery & controller. If he's really done anything, this should be no problem. 

Otherwise, lets stop wasting our time and ban the spammer...


----------



## lukdiy (Jun 21, 2015)

It is good idea, Those photos is taken during the developement stage.

[=favguy;711298]I propose lukdiy posts 3 pictures of his car, to include at least the drive motor arrangement, installed battery & controller. If he's really done anything, this should be no problem. 

Otherwise, lets stop wasting our time and ban the spammer... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I suspect the nice policeman might get a bit grumpy about spinning things outside the bodywork - but it looks like you have at least built something

Now tell us what's special and give us some numbers/details to work on

Your Patent number would be a start


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Those pictures are priceless...


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hollie Maea said:


> Those pictures are priceless...


I think I saw them on Major's Wall of Shame.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

lukdiy said:


> Otherwise, lets stop wasting our time and ban the spammer...


Yah, still very spammy, when you try to capitalize on a thing. 

I won't judge you personally on the pics, I can appreciate a get it done, form follows function approach. And as long as you are aware of the hazards of having a ton of unsecured acid filled lead blocks right behind you in a head on collision, I couldn't care less.

I will judge you on making false/misleading statements (repeatedly) and using this forum and users for your own spammy purposes.

I don't see anything that merits a patent, or that isn't basically prior work. Here is another torque arm approach, so prior art. And poulsen has been banned from several forums for spamming.









And there are other hybrid kits out there, they have the same fatal flaw, which I have not revealed.

i.e. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOA_i2qAQq0 which was supposed to be a $5000 kit, but has become a bit of a boondoggle, they are investigating switched reluctance which is probably more appropriate (allows better cooling, and wont suck in random bits of metal with the permanent magnets).

It looks like a single ungeared 8kw motor, 50mph seems a bit dubious on a 4 wheeled box, esp when it probably makes 5hp at that rpm. In fact I'm willing to say you are full of crap on that 50mph electric powered part (and looking at the setup, you are full of crap on the 50 mile electric range part)
http://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...0333880395.html?spm=a2700.7724838.8.17.GEems0









plus I still haven't told you why these conversion kits all fail, hint it has to do with the damage they cause, and in almost every case it will void the warranty (including yours).

edit: note also there is something strange w/the motors, "iron magnets" or something, that need to be refreshed every 3 years?!?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

lukdiy said:


> View attachment 51546
> 
> 
> View attachment 51554
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had my suspicion that it was going to be some kind of chicken power setup. I wouldn't be caught with one of those on my coffin.


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, I really think that all of the responses are very negative. I realize that the claims are big, they were unsubstantiated at first and difficult to believe but dare to dream. I simply want to know a few of the details before I become so very critical. What type of batteries exactly are used? What electric drive motor is being used and how are you linking it up with the drivetrain? Would it be belt driven? How do you disengage the clutch to allow the electric motor to take over when the engine is stopped? Do you use hub motors? An electric clutch for a AC compressor might work to engage the electric motor? Could I replace the starter motor with an electric drive motor and clutch? What is the cost of all this? Anyone here should feel free to answer these questions or just tell me that it can not be done as usual. But, then I looked at the pictures and frankly it is very different and very cool. I see how that could work. Perhaps it could be done many different ways?

I had to wonder just how I would do this in a day or, in a year. Seriously, this is a place to share with a community, experiment and to dream as big as you dare. Never be afraid to fail and ultimately you will succeed. Then when you have built it- show it to the world.

I wonder if this is a case of eagerness, enthusiasm and ambition. Many people don't like any of that. I know this from my own experience! 62 miles, 16.8Kwh, 80 mph top speed, heat it for winter driving and charge it with J1772- "can't be done!" "You can't do that!" "Don't even try to do it" I was told. Then I did it but, I did it alone without anyone to throw cold water on it.

Caution is advised for anyone looking to invest in such a venture without at least going for a good test drive. A few pictures of the car is good to see for a start.


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

I see the flaws in the design but, hey, let's talk about how it should be done or, how it could be done better. Are hub motors simply ridiculous? Is a hub motor made that could be installed on any vehicle and could it be used to some degree of success? If you know of one, please give us the part number. I have seen examples of small cars that have motors in the wheels and do not look like frankencars. Personally I would not set the batteries in the back seat but if you want the best, most professionally built car, buy it factory built. Why DIY? Because it is just so cool!


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

The main issue I had with this particular poster was the "non DIY" angle, with zero useful information he/she was making ludicrous claims in an attempt to establish a chain of promotion and installation.

I have zero probs with him doing this to his personal car (as long as he is aware of the risks). It is when folks try to monetize every half baked idea and start ramping up the marketing BS hype, that things get a lot less fun.


----------

